# If you need a good laugh



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Marines on the board will really love this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXQnl_99FuI


----------



## devilbones (Oct 20, 2011)

'Our dress blues are pressed by the shame of those around us who wish they were Marines.'  My favorite line.


----------



## Dame (Oct 20, 2011)

"We train our testicles to fist bump after every kill."
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## QC (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll see you and raise you...insure this happens in Asia too.


----------



## QC (Oct 20, 2011)

That should read, " I'm sure..."


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jungle Recon needs his own thread haha.  I definitely needed that after looking at that Adult Baby thread.


----------



## QC (Oct 21, 2011)

That whole website is fucked up.


----------



## QC (Oct 21, 2011)

And thanks mods, for tidying up the post.


----------

